# Problem with wine-amd64 packages on FreeBSD 8.2



## irkkaaja (Apr 29, 2011)

I've tried to install the unofficial wine amd64 packages. The packages install without a hitch, but trying to run wine gives a nonsense error:


```
cannabidiol% wineboot
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
zsh: abort      wineboot
```

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1 definitely _exists_, so that's not the problem; it just isn't loading for some reason and I can't figure out why. I've heard of several people having success with the wine-amd64 packages, so I feel like it _should_ work, I just need to do something more.

I've also read several other guides for setting up wine on FreeBSD-amd64, but I ran into an issue following the guide on the wiki, specifically this step didn't work:


```
mkdir -p /usr/ports; mount nfs:/usr/ports /usr/ports  (or mount it via nullfs from outside the chroot, or just copy everything over)
```

I don't know exactly what is meant by "mount it via nullfs from outside the chroot" and the nfs mount didn't work. I also have no network access from within the chrooted directory, which I imagine shouldn't surprise me, but I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2011)

irkkaaja said:
			
		

> ```
> mkdir -p /usr/ports; mount nfs:/usr/ports /usr/ports  (or mount it via nullfs from outside the chroot, or just copy everything over)
> ```
> 
> I don't know exactly what is meant by "mount it via nullfs from outside the chroot" and the nfs mount didn't work.


You'll need to export a filesystem first, see exports(5).

As for nullfs:
`# mount -t nullfs /usr/ports/ /where/your/jail/is/usr/ports/`


----------



## irkkaaja (Apr 29, 2011)

How do I enable network access from within the chroot jail, then?


----------



## bbzz (Apr 29, 2011)

Actually, all you have to do is run sysinstall go to distributions section and install 32-bit libraries. It is still a hack on amd64 that needs 32-bit libraries.


----------



## irkkaaja (Apr 29, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Actually, all you have to do is run sysinstall go to distributions section and install 32-bit libraries. It is still a hack on amd64 that needs 32-bit libraries.



Thanks! That works great.


----------



## wildtollwut (May 14, 2011)

I'm hijacking this thread for a related problem:

I recently installed wine 1.3.18 using the unofficial package. Unfortunately I can't get 3D acceleration to work with my Intel GMA X3000/965 using the xf86-video-intel (2.7.1) driver. Although 3D acceleration works fine otherwise, wine keeps complaining:


```
err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
```
Googling for this error didn't yield definite results, only some hints about Nvidia cards. I figured this could be a problem regarding 32 bit support and DRI but didn't manage to find more information.

Could someone clarify if this is a known bug/problem or if I'm doing something wrong? Could I somehow help resolving this issue?


----------



## bbzz (May 14, 2011)

Reinstall drivers?


----------



## wildtollwut (May 14, 2011)

Doesn't help :|


----------

